# looking at buying an Arto 69GL



## 106210

Hi to all you N & B owners, I am looking at buying from Brownhills a 2nd hand 69GL and just wondered if you guys have have had any horror stories or if you think that your vans are great 

etc all feed back greatfully received.

regards

Simplesimon


----------



## tendy

Hi all I have a N & B flair 6700ita & have only praise for it. good quality build & very reliable. I bought it privately 4 years ago so have no personal experience of Brownhills.

regards 
Tendy


----------



## gardeningpheobe

Hi
Welcome to the forum. We bought our 2004 (53) arto 69gl (Fiat auto gearbox) from Brownills at Swindon. We have had Myfanwy since March 2006 and have done major tours of Scotland, Ireland, the west country as well as a trip to the Christmas Fairs in Germany. We love Myfanwy and she has never let us down or had any serious problems. However, there are only two of us, and we don't know how it would be on a long trip with more people on board. She is very comfortable, and a quality build. 
As for Brownills, may we suggest that you look in Company Reports section or search under the company name. There are many entries. Our personal experience falls short of satisfaction. It took over a year and many, many phonecalls to sort out a few substantial faults listed in writing at the time of delivery and as for the niggling small things we have accepted that we have to swallow hard. Thats life. We are wiser now. If you really want to be bored please pm us for our phone number.


----------



## kazzzy

Hello,
We have a 2007 Arto which we bought from Brownhills in May 2007, it has been a fantastic van build quality is superb and very quiet comapred to vans we have owned in the past.
We found Brownhills OK I would not say they were great but just OK, when we collected our van they had not put on some of the accessories that we had agreed (Cat 1 alarm) on but they deducted the price form the final total and we got them fitted locally at a lower cost so in the end it worked out better for us, we had one piece of warranty work needed a couple of months ago and that seems to be where they let themselves down on the aftersales side, it did eventually get resolved but I did had to write to N&B in Germany before Brownhills finally got there finger out and fixed it, in saying that when they did get around to doing it they collected it from my home repaired it washed it filled it with fuel as an appology and delivered it back to me so in the end it was resolved to our satisfaction. Unfortunatly as Brownhills / Hymer UK are the only importers of N&B you will have to deal with them at some point for any warranty work etc unless you take it to germany / Europe for servicing / warranty. 8O 
I work for a German car company and I am very meticulous with build quality, I was working in Germany and visited the N&B factory (see previous posts) I was very impressed with there operation and how helpful they were, they really seem to be dedicated to producing quality M/H's so I dont think you will be disappointed we have had many weekends away in our van since getting it and we are just getting ready for our summer trip for 2 weeks so will see how it goes on a longer period away, there are 4 of us, my wife and I plus a 13 and a 14 year old so the van does take a bit of a beating, we use our van to the full as most of the time we go on rallies etc so we fully use the shower, toilet etc.
I am sure you will be happy with your purchase, mine is a 2007 model but I dont think there are huge differences to the habitation part from the earlier versions its mainly base vehicle changes.
Let me know if I can help anymore.


----------



## seaviews2

*Arto from Brownhills (Newark)*

Hi

We bought a 2006 Arto from Brownhills in Newark a month ago and traded in a 2005 Hymer Motorhome.

I have to say that I was surprised that the deal went through fairly smoothly. The handover takes much longer than we expected and we stayed overnight on hook up whilst everything was sorted.

Part of our arrangement wast that we took off the Oyster from our 'old' vehicle which meant that both the old and new were side by side for a full day whilst the job was done.

Just make sure you examine the 'new' vehicle properly and note any agreed points that are to be rectified and ensure the salesman writes everything down and you get your copy so you can check befoe you leave.

On a scale of 1 - 10 (ten = excellent) I have to give them 9/10 -

Would I deal with them again? Yes I would
Did I get a fair deal? Yes I think I did.

Hope you get a nice vehicle - we just love ours to bits.

Regards

Patrick


----------



## richard863

Hi All 

My first van was an Arto, we had only one horror story . We were coming home from Newark in the centre lane on the M1, when a HGV came barrel [email protected]@@ing down the outside lane, the vacuum was so great how I never lost control, I will never know. I immediately ordered Air Ride rear bags. Never had the problem again. 
In the 14500 miles on our 2nd trip. The only other mishap was in the North of Norway filling up with water, with the tank actually full the gauge would only read 20%. Five weeks later I called into Polch to have the tank stat looked at. When I explained to the mechanic the problem, a big smile came on his face, he explained the water in Norway is so soft there is nothing in the water to make the capacitance read. He said just add a teaspoon of salt in the water and that solved the problem. Mind you I have had the same problem in Scotland. 
As far as the Arto goes it is a fantastic wagon, but I like its bigger brother more. 
Kind regards


----------



## 96266

Hello 

We have a 2004 Arto 59B (B for Bar version), this was also purchased from Brownhills Swindon. This is our first 'van and we couldn't be more pleased, the build quality is fantastic (dare I say; IMHO much better that the Hymers we originally were intending to buy). My experience of Brownhills has also been superb (as I've mentioned elsewhere in the forum). 

Go for it, you wont regret it I'm sure!


----------



## Brock

*Artos*

You Arto lovers make me sick! We had an Arto (Annabelle) for four years and traded it in to celebrate our silver wedding and my 50th by buying a new van. N&B did not have the layout we needed so we went for a Hymer.

What a mistake, Our Hymer has never put a foot wrong but is so bland. Annabelle the Arto had so much character and is missed by all of us. Even with the perfect Hymer, we cast envious glances at any Arto we see.

So can somebody make me feel better by saying they have a bad Arto. That way I won't be reminded that my 50th and silver wedding was a mistake!

Still another few years and my wife will be 50. ...


----------



## 97224

*Niesmanns are awesome!!*

Hi there, don't have any experience of Brownhills I'm afraid. We bought Katy our Kamper from Katlenburg in Germany last April and have had two fabulous summers full timing in her. The Flair has been perfect for the two of us, I couldn't have coped with him indoors for this length of time in anything smaller. She has been so comfortable, reliable and downright cozy that we will remember this trip forever. From 43 degree heat following the Tour de France last year to dodging the floods of the UK this year it has been great. When we lived in the UK we used to have a Bessacarr caravan which was a good sturdy make in those days, the NB seems very similar, stylish, practical and v comfortable. We would have no hesitation at all in recommending you get a NB.
Good luck and hope you have many wonderful adventures


----------



## b16duv

HI

I got a 2006 Arto 64 el from Brownhills west Mids (formerly Westcroft). Deal was great, but 14 months later, still looking for them to sort out some minor pdi issues!

You don't have to use them for service, as the factory is only 4 hours from Calais!! Recently had gas check and habitation service done there for 120 euros. They also sorted the stuff Brownhills are too incompetent to do.

Was looking to trade up to a Flair this year, but Brownhills only offered £35k for trade in against full retail! 

They have a stock of 2006 Artos they cant give away. Make sure you don't get one that has been trailed round the shows, and offer them 20% less than the window price. They are desperate to sell them. I should think low 40's will get you a deal. 

Don't worry about remedials as the factory will sort them - it's such a pain to have to have a holiday just to get the van fixed!

Good luck


----------



## richard863

Hi B16duv

Sorry to hear your problem with Bhills

Beware they can not sell you a Flair. In the UK they can only be supplied by Hymer UK. Big political battles going on. For some reason outside at Polch there is a shed full of Arto's waiting to go to the UK.

Call Chris Brown on 0800 814 0300 at Preston and ask for a price against a new Flair. 
I had mine built to my spec in Polch then shipped to Preston, The difference in price was €4K well worth the hazzle saving of doing it yourself.

I always go to Polch for any work needed.
Kind regards


----------



## 107435

Hi all, this is our first post on this forum.

We are soon to take delivery of an Arto 69 EGB from Brownhills, Newark. Vehicle currently going through PDI and once suitable roofrails/ladder are fitted (no longer a factory option) we will be be Arto owners.

 We have been very pleased to see all these positive posts  it really helps support our choice when spending £60K +.

Can someone who uses Polch for servicing etc indicate who they contact or will we receive these details with our new Arto.

John


----------



## richard863

Hi John

I do hope you will not end up disappointed by the performance of Newark, in my case they left a lot to be desired, I must confess the handover was very good, it was marred by what I can only term as engineering bodge ups in fitting factory extras. I think the man who did our work was a out of work estate agent, he most certainly wasn't a cook.

If Newark do not issue a N&B card. You can contact a Sandra Kemp who does speak a little English or a gentleman named Natchet who does speak good English. The telephone number is on the card & documents that should be given to you by B'hills. Have a look at this site http://www.nandb.biz 
Look forward to seeing you a member of MHF, as new new member it is the best £10er spent for getting information. 
Kind regards


----------



## 124862

*Re: Artos*

Just reading all about arto's and seen your quote noting your Annabelle. Made me chuckle.I now own Annabelle! she is still a very nice clean motorhome.


Brock said:


> You Arto lovers make me sick! We had an Arto (Annabelle) for four years and traded it in to celebrate our silver wedding and my 50th by buying a new van. N&B did not have the layout we needed so we went for a Hymer.
> 
> What a mistake, Our Hymer has never put a foot wrong but is so bland. Annabelle the Arto had so much character and is missed by all of us. Even with the perfect Hymer, we cast envious glances at any Arto we see.
> 
> So can somebody make me feel better by saying they have a bad Arto. That way I won't be reminded that my 50th and silver wedding was a mistake!
> 
> Still another few years and my wife will be 50. ...


----------

